# Help on de-worming - Positve Pellet -Added - Valbazen dosage?



## mlw987m (Apr 10, 2011)

I just bought Positive Pellet medicated goat wormer to worm my babies and the parents - anyexperience and if so, the best application for them?
Thanks - it's made by Manna Pro


----------



## elevan (Apr 10, 2011)

Don't like it.

It's very hard to make sure that the goat gets the proper dosage.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 10, 2011)

You have to make sure they eat the proper dosage in one feeding. Also you will have to feed everyone separately to make sure they get their proper dosage. Then you have to count on them liking it enough to eat all they should eat in one feeding. Like above said, not a good dewormer to use. You are better off getting a dosing syringe and some liquid dewormer.


----------



## mlw987m (Apr 10, 2011)

Valbazen - I have Valbazen! It is 1 ml per 10 pounds, can I give it to the kids? They are three weeks old. How about mom - can she have it?


----------



## elevan (Apr 10, 2011)

mlw987m said:
			
		

> Valbazen - I have Valbazen! It is 1 ml per 10 pounds, can I give it to the kids? They are three weeks old. How about mom - can she have it?


It's not one that I use...I know there are some precautions...hopefully someone pops up with an answer soon for you.

Do you have a worm problem? Done a fecal? Or is this about being proactive?

I prefer doing a fecal and knowing what worms I'm dealing with so that I can use the proper dewormer.  Not all work for all worms.


----------



## mlw987m (Apr 10, 2011)

Actually, I have someone interested in purchasing the kids and when I sent her pics of mom and dad, she thought they looked thin and mentioned worming them. The farm vet was here in October before she delivered and didn't mention it. But, this potential buyer said the womrs in kids can act quick, so now I am nervous. I also have panacur, and now I am thinking too much information is probably making me crazy.


----------



## elevan (Apr 10, 2011)

mlw987m said:
			
		

> Actually, I have someone interested in purchasing the kids and when I sent her pics of mom and dad, she thought they looked thin and mentioned worming them. The farm vet was here in October before she delivered and didn't mention it. But, this potential buyer said the womrs in kids can act quick, so now I am nervous. I also have panacur, and now I am thinking too much information is probably making me crazy.


How is their poo?

Are they eating and drinking normally?

How old are the kids?

Did you deworm mom 24 hours after giving birth? (I do this with Ivermectin on my farm)

Can you post pictures of mom and the kids?

Look at the inside of the lower eyelids do they look pale?

Worming just because they are thin is not good enough reason in my opinion.  They may not be eating enough or have other reasons for being thin.  Deworming should be done with purpose so you don't develop resistance on your farm.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 10, 2011)

Yep, I know what you mean, there is a lot of info out there and it's hard to sort through it all.

The best advice is to collect a couple of nannieberries, take them to a good GOAT vet for an analysis.  I pay my vet $15.00 per fecal.

He can then prescribe what kind and how much of a wormer.  One is good for barberpole worms, another for flukes, another for tapeworm.  So you need to be specific.

Sometimes you worm for a specific time, such as after kidding.

Hope this helps clear up some confusion and help you decide a method to deal with your specific situation.

Another thing, different parts of the US have different issues.

DonnaBelle


----------



## mlw987m (Apr 10, 2011)

Dad is the black one, mom is white












No, I didn't worm her before she delivered, my fault


----------



## elevan (Apr 10, 2011)

Kids look pretty young...

Dad looks a little underconditioned.  Mom may be too...but some does look that way when they are lactating.  Kids look good to me.

If they were my goats this is what I'd do:
1. Give Mom a dose of ivermectin 1% orally (Ivomec) 1ml per 30# body weight
2. Take a fecal sample from Mom, Dad and at least 1 kid to the vet to check.
3. Make sure that they all have access to good loose minerals.
4. Copper bolus Mom and Dad. Reason...it'll help keep them healthy and can help keep worm loads down.  Also Dad looks a little "rusty".
5. Make sure that hay is available to them at all times.

You might also up their grain ration too.

I still don't feel comfortable advising you on the wormers that you have on hand because I don't use those.  Ivomec is my go to for a post kidding deworming for the Mom.  I try to do 24 hours post kid...but as soon as you can would be beneficial.  Anything else is based on a fecal result for my herd.


----------



## mlw987m (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks - I am going to call the farm vet tomorrow and ask about fecal tests on them. I hesitate to worm the kids because they are young. Again, the more I read, the more confused I get. But this is the best information so far. Thanks, everyone


----------



## elevan (Apr 10, 2011)

mlw987m said:
			
		

> Thanks - I am going to call the farm vet tomorrow and ask about fecal tests on them. I hesitate to worm the kids because they are young. Again, the more I read, the more confused I get. But this is the best information so far. Thanks, everyone


I definitely wouldn't deworm the kids unless they have a "positive" fecal and then only with the appropriate medication for their load.

You'll want the freshest "berries" from each goat to take to the vet.


----------



## WendyJo (May 17, 2014)

mlw987m said:


> I just bought Positive Pellet medicated goat wormer to worm my babies and the parents - anyexperience and if so, the best application for them?
> Thanks - it's made by Manna Pro


I used positive pellets recently fecal showed lots of barber pole...after treatment fecal showed 0 eggs ...


----------

